# Another Motoring Thread - Very Fast Cars!



## Snelly (Oct 29, 2013)

I read the "Car Opinions Needed" thread this morning and was reminded of PNWokingham's lovely AMG Mercedes.  A superb car.  Fast, comfortable and not too bad on juice if you are careful. 

I know Paul loves fast cars so I thought I would let on that I recently bought a new (to me) car and it the fastest, best handling, most fun car I have ever owned and it didn't cost a fortune. 

It does 0-60mph in 4.1 seconds, has 369BHP, a top speed of 160mph+ and on a twisty road, will keep pace with just about anything.   It is not a standard car and has had significant suspension, brake and engine modifications, all of which combine to make it a lot of adrenaline surging fun. 

That said, it is quite noisy, not exactly comfortable at motorway speeds and I have had to replace the stereo and speakers as the original ones were pretty useless.  Not sure how long I will keep it but it is staying for now.  Any guesses as to what it might be Paul?  Or anyone else?

Second question, what is the fastest car you have driven/owned and what was it like?


----------



## Scotty_Tom (Oct 29, 2013)

Audi S2 or a Skyline?!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2013)

I had a Lotus Elise for a few years. Titanium silver and went like a rocket. The wife used it most and, for me, it was like getting into a letter box to drive it. Sold it for pretty much what we paid for it so the cost of motoring over about 3 years was negligible.


----------



## Vice (Oct 29, 2013)

Mitsubishi evo? Scooby impreza?


----------



## Robobum (Oct 29, 2013)

Is it a lowered Saxo?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 29, 2013)

I did a track day last year. I drove a Ferreari 458 which I thought was quick round the track until I got in the Aireal Atom,can't see anything touching that.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Noble?

My fastest is the current one, a remapped Seat Leon Cupra. It was RR'd at 316bhp about 3 years ago but I've no idea on 0-60 time or top speed.
To try to compare my cars (as each of the last few has been successively quicker) I time 30-70 (when road and conditions allow) with a rolling start and in one gear, to eliminate any influence driver skill has. My Leon does it in 3.6s in 3rd gear.

Sometime soon the fastest car I've driven will change. I have a voucher to use for some track time in a Nissan GTR, it's just finding the time to do it!


----------



## Snelly (Oct 29, 2013)

Vice said:



			Scooby
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Subaru STI with Â£12K of upgraded bits done by Roger Clark Motorsports and engine remaps to give the additional BHP.  It is quite mental.









Robobum said:



			Is it a lowered Saxo?
		
Click to expand...

If only! 



Region3 said:



			Noble?
		
Click to expand...

That really is if only!


Fastest cars I have driven are a Nissan GTR Black Edition and a 911 GT2.  Both blindingly quick.  I have driven quite a few Astons, Jag R's, Merc AMG's, Audi RS's, BMW M cars etc but they are not in the same league as these two.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I read the "Car Opinions Needed" thread this morning and was reminded of PNWokingham's lovely AMG Mercedes.  A superb car.  Fast, comfortable and not too bad on juice if you are careful. 

I know Paul loves fast cars so I thought I would let on that I recently bought a new (to me) car and it the fastest, best handling, most fun car I have ever owned and it didn't cost a fortune. 

It does 0-60mph in 4.1 seconds, has 369BHP, a top speed of 160mph+ and on a twisty road, will keep pace with just about anything.   It is not a standard car and has had significant suspension, brake and engine modifications, all of which combine to make it a lot of adrenaline surging fun. 

That said, it is quite noisy, not exactly comfortable at motorway speeds and I have had to replace the stereo and speakers as the original ones were pretty useless.  Not sure how long I will keep it but it is staying for now.  Any guesses as to what it might be Paul?  Or anyone else?

Second question, what is the fastest car you have driven/owned and what was it like?
		
Click to expand...

A police car


----------



## Slab (Oct 29, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Any guesses as to what it might be Paul?  Or anyone else?

Second question, what is the fastest car you have driven/owned and what was it like?
		
Click to expand...

Q1 Is it a Hillman Avenger?



Q2 my Hillman Avenger!


----------



## richart (Oct 29, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Yes. Subaru STI with Â£12K of upgraded bits done by Roger Clark Motorsports and engine remaps to give the additional BHP.  It is quite mental.









If only! 



That really is if only!


Fastest cars I have driven are a Nissan GTR Black Edition and a 911 GT2.  Both blindingly quick.  I have driven quite a few Astons, Jag R's, Merc AMG's, Audi RS's, BMW M cars etc but they are not in the same league as these two.
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't be approaching 40 would you David ?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 29, 2013)

Cars are slow! i was speed gunned (on an actual runway) at 192mph on a tuned ZZR1100. also was speed trapped at Snetterton at 185mph on my race bike.

Fastest car i have driven as a 911 turbo. quite mental!! fastest car i have owned was a Z3M (Z3 with an M3 engine basically), although top speed my 330D was just as quick as the crazy BMW guys limit them to 155mph.


----------



## brendy (Oct 29, 2013)

Snelly said:



			Yes. Subaru STI with Â£12K of upgraded bits done by Roger Clark Motorsports and engine remaps to give the additional BHP.  It is quite mental.






Click to expand...


Very nice Snelly, similar here, slightly older, slightly lighter, 5 speed (wrx) and lots of upgraded bits (bigger turbo, injector, uppipe, fuel pump etc) under the bonnet  Did most of the work and mapped it myself, still work in progress.
I have redone the wheels a little darker but still not happy with them, might go dark bronze soon. I have to say that cross country, I havent driven anything quicker, straight line is funny with the launch control set but I know there is always bigger and better out there.
3" full decat system has some bark to it too


----------



## Snelly (Oct 29, 2013)

richart said:



			You wouldn't be approaching 40 would you David ?

Click to expand...

Slightly passed that landmark but your psychological analysis is absolutely spot on!

I am now looking for a 19 year old minx to wear a fake Burberry shell suit and pose in the passenger seat.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 29, 2013)

Fastest car I've ever owned was a 1982 Ford Escort RS Turbo, with circa 6k of engine, suspension and brake improvements.

Fastest car I've driven was a Ford Sierra RS Cosworth 4Ã—4 made to a rally specification (Â£25k + mods) at an RS owners club meet in 2003.

Suspension, engine, brakes, body, everything had been upgraded. It would do 0-60MPH in a shade over 3 seconds, but would have that kind of acceleration even on grass or gravel  which was demonstrated by beating a Porshe, where the Porshe as on the track and the Sierra was on the grass to the side 

Straight line speed was ferrocious and it would tear your head off in the bends.

I've yet to even find anything remotely as fast in both a straight line and throught the bends.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2013)

my friend has an estate car and potters along, when the boy racers zoom past in their huge tailpiped jobs and mega tailwings he drops down a gear and 'has fun'  you should see their faces sometimes as he leaves them behind... bit dangerous though but when the red mist comes down

His 'estate' does 0-60mph under 4 secs, 552bhp and top speed of 180 something.

he has calmed down speed wise though as *its just stupid, irresponsible and only one outcome if you go to fast!* and I wont go in it with him anymore:angry:  Acceleration is breathtaking though on the track


----------



## Rooter (Oct 29, 2013)

CMAC said:



			my friend has an estate car and potters along, when the boy racers zoom past in their huge tailpiped jobs and mega tailwings he drops down a gear and 'has fun'  you should see their faces sometimes as he leaves them behind... bit dangerous though but when the red mist comes down

His 'estate' does 0-60mph under 4 secs, 552bhp and top speed of 180 something.

he has calmed down speed wise though as *its just stupid, irresponsible and only one outcome if you go to fast!* and I wont go in it with him anymore:angry:  Acceleration is breathtaking though on the track
		
Click to expand...

So my next car... Audi RS6 i assume...


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



*Cars are slow*! i was speed gunned (on an actual runway) at 192mph on a tuned ZZR1100. also was speed trapped at Snetterton at 185mph on my race bike.

Fastest car i have driven as a 911 turbo. quite mental!! fastest car i have owned was a Z3M (Z3 with an M3 engine basically), although top speed my 330D was just as quick as the crazy BMW guys limit them to 155mph.
		
Click to expand...

Alpha 12 GTR's might have something to say about that.......
[video=youtube;TDj1lusy-4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDj1lusy-4w[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 29, 2013)

Get some happy hardcore on & really impress the  chavs.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			So my next car... Audi RS6 i assume...
		
Click to expand...

spot on :thup:


----------



## CliveW (Oct 29, 2013)

Snelly said:



			It does 0-60mph in 4.1 seconds, has 369BHP, a top speed of 160mph+ and on a twisty road, will keep pace with just about anything.   It is not a standard car and has had significant suspension, brake and engine modifications, all of which combine to make it a lot of adrenaline surging fun.
		
Click to expand...

...And you have notified your insurers of these mods I trust???


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 29, 2013)

Fastest car I've owned is my current car, a Mazda 3 2.2 Diesel with 185bhp, more than fast enough for me, tis snail paced compared to the others mentioned above, but plenty low down grunt.


----------



## brendy (Oct 29, 2013)

Dunno about Snelly but I use Greenlight who insure everything like for like so if I have an off, all the tastey bits are replaced and I am still paying less than the likes of the AA, Endsleigh etc too.


CliveW said:



			...And you have notified your insurers of these mods I trust???
		
Click to expand...


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 29, 2013)

A Plan and Sky are others that are very ''modified Japanese'' friendly.


----------



## Mav281 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh yeah - been there and done that in my slightly younger year.

MY06 Impreza STI - 365bhp - Initially had PPP installed but was removed when I had the Cat out and exhaust done.  Straight through exhaust, remap with launch control - an absolute beast of a car.

Sadly the head gasket went after 7 or 8 months of ownership and it went down hill from there.  Ended up part-x'ing her for the Vectra VXR in the lower photos.



















MY57 Vectra VXR - 310BHP - Remapped with straight through exhaust.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2013)

any of you car lovers into detailing at all? you cant beat a properly detailed car


----------



## brendy (Oct 29, 2013)

Function over form for me.
They just get dirty within a day again so I dont bother, a quarterly wash is plenty. 


CMAC said:



			any of you car lovers into detailing at all? you cant beat a properly detailed car
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Oct 29, 2013)

CMAC said:



			any of you car lovers into detailing at all? you cant beat a properly detailed car
		
Click to expand...

I used to be, i still have all the kit!! not these days though, i have cleaned my current car twice in the last 12 months....


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 29, 2013)

I wash my car once a year, whether it needs it or not.

Just got the Mrs z3m coupe back from the body shop. Full respray, new badges, grilles, indicators, etc. The wheels have been re done too, in a slightly darker colour. It looks fantastic. Like new. 170,000 on the clock, still goes like stink, with 321 bhp. Limited to 150 though. Had the suspension sorted a few years ago, so it goes round corners, as opposed to not going round corners, like it used to. She loves it.

I don't fit in it!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I used to be, i still have all the kit!! not these days though, i have cleaned my current car twice in the last 12 months....
		
Click to expand...

same here, have lots except the power polishers, its more of a summer pursuit these days


----------



## Rooter (Oct 29, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I wash my car once a year, whether it needs it or not.

Just got the Mrs z3m coupe back from the body shop. Full respray, new badges, grilles, indicators, etc. The wheels have been re done too, in a slightly darker colour. It looks fantastic. Like new. 170,000 on the clock, still goes like stink, with 321 bhp. Limited to 150 though. Had the suspension sorted a few years ago, so it goes round corners, as opposed to not going round corners, like it used to. She loves it.

I don't fit in it!
		
Click to expand...

Epic car Chris, a true future classic with a massive cult following. best modification to make them go round corners even better are front and rear strut braces, and change of the anti roll bars.. 

I used to be a bit of a BMW geek!!


----------



## Snelly (Oct 29, 2013)

CliveW said:



			...And you have notified your insurers of these mods I trust???
		
Click to expand...

Naturally. 

In fact I am using a specialist broker who needed a (long) list of everything that was aftermarket. Brakes alone were Â£7K so in the event of a prang that leads to them needing to be replaced, I don't want to have to fund it.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 29, 2013)

Fast isn't always better. My BMW 330 is restricted to 150 mph and handles beautifully, but my MkII Cobra which weighs 950 kilos, produces 290 bhp and 320 lb/ft of torque is far more fun to drive. No ABS, traction control, power steering, or wide tyres to aid you. Raw 1960s driving is what it's all about!


----------



## Lump (Oct 29, 2013)

Current car is my fastest owned car. A clio 197 Sport. I love N/A engines, such a better driving experience than turbo'd stuff. Its slow in a straight line compared to most on here but show it corners and even the tuned scoobys could be "played" with. (my dad owns a Sti Hawkeye and he can't escape the clio round the evo triangle)

Currently contemplating my new motor. Massively torn between a Evo X, Subaru Sti hatch, a Mk6 Golf Gti or a E46 M3.


----------



## brendy (Oct 29, 2013)

Lump said:



			Current car is my fastest owned car. A clio 197 Sport. I love N/A engines, such a better driving experience than turbo'd stuff. Its slow in a straight line compared to most on here but show it corners and even the tuned scoobys could be "played" with. (my dad owns a Sti Hawkeye and he can't escape the clio round the evo triangle)

Currently contemplating my new motor. Massively torn between a Evo X, Subaru Sti hatch, a Mk6 Golf Gti or a E46 M3.
		
Click to expand...

Very much turbo then


----------



## Lump (Oct 29, 2013)

brendy said:



			Very much turbo then 

Click to expand...

More than likely... and I hate it ...the problem with N/A is to get a good powerful N/A engine you need to look at VXR8's or M3's. A 2.0 N/A can only be tuned to add 30bhp and even then that'll cost Â£kk.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2013)

My 1996 Impreza STi type RA. 0-60 in under 4 secs and not sure about the top end but I did get it once to 7000 RPM in 5th gear so probably in excess of 150MPH. NOt the usual boy racer mods though. Had a Tein suspension upgrade, 4 Pot Brembos on the front. Full custom built SS exhaust system including manifold and a Re-map. Pushed out 340 BHP in a car that weighed bugger all.


----------



## Piece (Oct 29, 2013)

Was an a Scooby owner in the 1990s and early 2000s. Had a UK MY98 which I loved as it was setup for the UK roads. Had 208 bhp and was a rocket to 60mph but had nothing much after. Car was written off (by a drunk third party), so used the insurance to get a WRX STI metallic steel grey import wagon with gold wheels. Had that remapped, with a decat, to put out 320. Lovely, lovely car but cost too much to run. Lost the love of the Scooby when the bug-eye came out.

Fastest car I had was a remapped 535d touring. Comically fast from 80mph onwards...would have left my jap STi miles behind at the higher end. Bizarrely, it had to go as the wife kept damaging it as she couldn't park it.


----------



## brendy (Oct 29, 2013)

Type RA had fantastically close ratio gears, I think it tops out around 120 but gets there so so fast.



MadAdey said:



			My 1996 Impreza STi type RA. 0-60 in under 4 secs and not sure about the top end but I did get it once to 7000 RPM in 5th gear so probably in excess of 150MPH. NOt the usual boy racer mods though. Had a Tein suspension upgrade, 4 Pot Brembos on the front. Full custom built SS exhaust system including manifold and a Re-map. Pushed out 340 BHP in a car that weighed bugger all.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sev112 (Oct 29, 2013)

Were do you guys drive these things legally ?  I'd hate it if any of you were speeding, you know what most forummers are like on here ...

I think I got above 70 once in a ford escort, but I think it was downhill and wind behind


----------



## brendy (Oct 29, 2013)

Track days, local and national, used to take one of my old 16v motors over for days at alconbury, bruntingthorpe and others.


sev112 said:



			Were do you guys drive these legally ?  I'd hate it if any of you were speeding, you know what most forummers are like on here ...

I think I got above 70 once in a ford escort, but I think it was downhill and wind behind
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lump (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll be the first to admit to driving "enthusiastically"......where appropriate. I've been on a few early morning raids with the boys from pistonheads, lots of super cars being driven and enjoyed like they should be by adults and not hormone driven teenagers.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2013)

brendy said:



			Type RA had fantastically close ratio gears, I think it tops out around 120 but gets there so so fast.
		
Click to expand...

The bloke I brought it off had it as a rich boys play toy for track days and did all the work on it not me. He had some gearbox work done to give it a higher top end. Unfortunately he never changed the dials so they only went up to 180KPH with an MPH overlay on that said 120MPH. But I passed that at around 5000RPM and kept going up past 7K RPM, would have loved to know what speed I was actually doing though...........


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 29, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I read the "Car Opinions Needed" thread this morning and was reminded of PNWokingham's lovely AMG Mercedes.  A superb car.  Fast, comfortable and not too bad on juice if you are careful. 

I know Paul loves fast cars so I thought I would let on that I recently bought a new (to me) car and it the fastest, best handling, most fun car I have ever owned and it didn't cost a fortune. 

It does 0-60mph in 4.1 seconds, has 369BHP, a top speed of 160mph+ and on a twisty road, will keep pace with just about anything.   It is not a standard car and has had significant suspension, brake and engine modifications, all of which combine to make it a lot of adrenaline surging fun. 

That said, it is quite noisy, not exactly comfortable at motorway speeds and I have had to replace the stereo and speakers as the original ones were pretty useless.  Not sure how long I will keep it but it is staying for now.  Any guesses as to what it might be Paul?  Or anyone else?

Second question, what is the fastest car you have driven/owned and what was it like?
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Dave - welcome to the just-turned-40 mid-life-crisis car club!! Looks a LOT of fun - not had a Jap nutter before but may need to try one sometime! I thought I would end up with an M5, as have had one before and love BMWs. Never really considered AMG until I met my boss for a game of golf at Formby last year - he had just bought a newC63 - and 5 seconds after he started it up when we were leaving, I knew I had to have a V8 - and not of the M3/M5 variety. I couldn't afford a C Class so had to settle for the older E - but very happy with it. This is the quickest car I have driven, but it hasn't got too much competition - 0-100 in under 10 is in the fast club. I was going to get the E55 supercharged - cheaper to buy and tax but this deal was too good to turn down - the E55s are much easier to tune and Â£700-Â£800 would get a Eurocharged or DMS map to give it 550-600 bhp and torque - putting my 507/465 to shame - buy hey ho, I am not unhappy - this makes a better noise - and I really don't think I need more power - I have never said that before! I came through the Hindhead tunnel on Sunday and it was pure joy! I bought a 2 year warranty, so no itchy feet for a while!


----------



## mark777 (Oct 29, 2013)

Fastest driven was a merc sl500 or a jag xk convertible but fastest owned was Audi Tt 225 with top speed of 153. My current ford smax feels like a milk float lol


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 29, 2013)

I cant stand cars and I hate driving, only do it out of necessity (golf/work).

Fastest car I have driven is a 1.6 focus when I was learning to drive.


----------



## Linnets (Oct 29, 2013)

Fastest car I have owned was my 1993 Toyota MR2 GTi why I converted from a 2.0L to a 3.0L V6 with 220 bhp and 235 ft lb of torque. Handled like a dream and was sub 6 sec to 60.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 29, 2013)

Currently own a BMW 550i M Sport.

It has a 4.8 V8 and puts out about 370 bhp.

It is the fastest car i have ever owned and i love it very much.












Was going down the M5 route, but could not be bothered with the worry of owning one. This thing is a baby version without the fear, costs and hassle of owning the big M.


----------



## mikee247 (Oct 30, 2013)

CMAC said:



			my friend has an estate car and potters along, when the boy racers zoom past in their huge tailpiped jobs and mega tailwings he drops down a gear and 'has fun'  you should see their faces sometimes as he leaves them behind... bit dangerous though but when the red mist comes down

His 'estate' does 0-60mph under 4 secs, 552bhp and top speed of 180 something.

he has calmed down speed wise though as *its just stupid, irresponsible and only one outcome if you go to fast!* and I wont go in it with him anymore:angry:  Acceleration is breathtaking though on the track
		
Click to expand...

What was this an RS 6?

I have been a bike and car petrol head for years and had well over 25 cars and luckily owned 3 RS's over the last few years 2 x RS 4's and lastly an RS 6 Plus which was one of only 60 odd in the UK. It had been "slightly" tuned ( standard at 480) to well over 500 bhp and pulled like a train....tons of torque and smashed most things on the road including lots of Porkers etc I will resist offering the top end I have achieved (to avoid any legal implications) out of it but lets just say say it was quick. Crap around corners ( the old RS 4 is much better) but with a fridge in the back and in the snow there was no comparison to the Estate RS's!!   Im now much more civilised in my landrover 4x4


----------



## CMAC (Oct 30, 2013)

mikee247 said:



*What was this an RS 6*?

I have been a bike and car petrol head for years and had well over 25 cars and luckily owned 3 RS's over the last few years 2 x RS 4's and lastly an RS 6 Plus which was one of only 60 odd in the UK. It had been "slightly" tuned ( standard at 480) to well over 500 bhp and pulled like a train....tons of torque and smashed most things on the road including lots of Porkers etc I will resist offering the top end I have achieved (to avoid any legal implications) out of it but lets just say say it was quick. Crap around corners ( the old RS 4 is much better) but with a fridge in the back and in the snow there was no comparison to the Estate RS's!!   Im now much more civilised in my landrover 4x4 


View attachment 8112
View attachment 8113

Click to expand...


yes Mike an RS6. like yours also:thup: you need some pimped out windows though


----------



## Twire (Oct 30, 2013)

Fastest car I've driven was a Lamborghini Murcielago. Not got a clue what the 0-60 or top speed was, but it was quick enough for me.

Fastest car I've owned was a 911 Super Sport, only 230 BHP but 15 years ago that was reasonably quick. The wifes just got a new Boxster with the PDK gearbox, that goes quite well. 265 BHP 0-60 in 5.5 and great fun to drive with the roof off.


----------



## Piece (Oct 30, 2013)

tugglesf239 said:



			Currently own a BMW 550i M Sport.

It has a 4.8 V8 and puts out about 370 bhp.
		
Click to expand...

Nice car. Don't see many 550i s on the road.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 30, 2013)

Piece said:



			Nice car. Don't see many 550i s on the road.
		
Click to expand...

You dont! i almost bought an estate one a while ago, was going to LPG it.. My days of cars with less than 7 seats is over now though. My XC90 does 0-60 in about a minute, is that good?


----------



## CMAC (Oct 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			You dont! i almost bought an estate one a while ago, was going to LPG it.. My days of cars with less than 7 seats is over now though. *My XC90 *does 0-60 in about a minute, is that good?
		
Click to expand...

you changed cars this year?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 30, 2013)

Have driven a few sports cars on track days - 911 Turbo's, Lamborghini Gallardo's, Ferrari 550's, Aston DB9's etc But the most fun was a suped up E Type Jag.

The fastest car I've owned is my Golf GTI (mk 5), ever since I was a kid I wanted a GTI, and I love it so much I'll not be swapping it for a while. I don't know all the facts & figures but I think top speed is in the 140's & 0-60 is under 7 seconds, so not the fastest of cars but a damned good one.


----------



## dannyboi91 (Oct 30, 2013)

Fastest car I have driven would be my dads 450bhp Evo8 and fastest car I have owned would be my 1.5dci Megane. I am only 22 so cannot really afford to insure anything else at the moment but have been looking at 2.0t or 1.9tdi Astras.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 30, 2013)

Our Childminder's husband is a bit of a car nut and has several beauties. Recently had a go in a few of them, a 1989 E190 AMG DTM Tuned and kitted LHD beauty that was only about 280BHP but felt much faster I think because it was old 
Best of the bunch was his 911 GT2 650RS which was a dream to drive, 0-60 should be around the 4.5 mark I think but it was nearer 6 or 7 with my fumbled gear change , once going though it flew. 
Scariest of the lot was his Noble M12, not that they have much by way of kit anyway, he had Noble do a weight reduction on it and it was just a beast, felt heavy on the track but the acceleration scared me sheiteless. 

The GT2 was the best in terms of looking and driving though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 30, 2013)

Most outrageous car I have driven has to have been an early version Mulsanne turbo.. Appalling throttle lag but when the turbo kicked in it was astonishing... Total hooligan car always put a smile on my face... Fastest car I have been a passenger in was a GT40.. Former Ford France Le Mans racer that had been road registered... Won't say what speed it was taken up to on the day I was in it but it was quite an experience... Of the cars my sons had during their 'max power' days the one I wanted to buy was the Integra but herself said no and that was that... Absolute pleasure to drive it was... Still look back fondly to the days I had an Anglia with 1700cc engine on twin 40's with crossply tyres.. Proper motoring!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 30, 2013)

CMAC said:



			you changed cars this year?
		
Click to expand...

No that's what i picked you up in for Wentworth!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			No that's what i picked you up in for Wentworth!
		
Click to expand...

I didnt notice- must have been the excitement


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 30, 2013)

Get a panda 100hp, top fun at legal speeds  cheap too.


----------



## mikee247 (Oct 30, 2013)

CMAC said:



			yes Mike an RS6. like yours also:thup: you need some pimped out windows though 

Click to expand...

lol Yes I did do the windows and some other stuff to pimp it up a bit and then sold it last year.  It cost me a small fortune to keep it on the road however. But the best move I made as the gearbox alone was over 8k to replace and it went a week after I sold it!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 25, 2013)

Potentially fastest car was an RS6 - somewhat different to the relatively quick A6 Diesel I had at the time!

Possibly not the 'quickest' which was a Porsche 911S with Launch Control. First time my stomach has been stuffed into my spine since my Club Bike Racing days many years ago - when the 900 Kwacka was king (though it was Desmos farting their way past and inside me that made realise I wasn't cut out for it)!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			First time my stomach has been stuffed into my spine since my Club Bike Racing days many years ago - when the 900 Kwacka was king (though it was Desmos farting their way past and inside me that made realise I wasn't cut out for it)!
		
Click to expand...

What club series were you in and when FH? I have been around the club racing scene since about 1985 when my dad raced slideycars in a few series, then i was a spanner monkey for a friend when he was in Bemsee around 1996-2000, then i raced in the KRC endurance from about 2002-06..


----------



## Coatsy79 (Nov 25, 2013)

My current 120 diesel is probably the quickest car I've owned sadly it is good RWD 170bhp but you still get 50mpg

I've wanted many a fast car in the past but could never bring myself to buy one due to fuel costs in this day and age

My wifes uncle owns many fast cars he usually has a Ferrari or Maserati as well as a fast Audi r8 or merc equivilant but then he's minted so he don't have to worry (and Canadian)

My buddy's probably got the fastest car I've ever been in/driven he did a 1977 Mk1 VW Scirocco with a tuned G60 in it think it runs at about 260 bhp but it weighs nothing he's geared it for a quick 0-60 but sacrificed a bit of top end such a nice car looks totally original


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 25, 2013)

Rooter said:



			What club series were you in and when FH? I have been around the club racing scene since about 1985 when my dad raced slideycars in a few series, then i was a spanner monkey for a friend when he was in Bemsee around 1996-2000, then i raced in the KRC endurance from about 2002-06..
		
Click to expand...

My minimal experience was back home in NZ in 1970 give or take a year. A couple of guys from my High School were quite good - and successful in Europe - and I got to use one of their bikes occasionally.

Sidecars is complete lunacy!


----------



## m9wst (Nov 25, 2013)

Had a track day thing in an Audi R8 V10, that was sweet, unfortunately it was during a very cold snap last year, think the outside temp was -11, still pretty swift. 

Last car i owned was an E46 330ci, loved it, It was great in the bends, always put a smile on my face...M3 next


----------



## Simbo (Nov 25, 2013)

Fastest if ever driven was a mates sierras cosworth, which done 184.8 at bruntingthorpe, around 550 brake, fastest I've ever owned is my current escort cosworth, around 300 horse!


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 26, 2013)

I've chopped and changed by cars on a far too regular basis.....my first 'sports' car was a 2.8l Z3 which I loved....







Also had an Audi TT 225 which had a custom engine remap along with new exhaust, suspension etc....







Presently have an E46 M3 which is a good laugh!


----------



## Duckster (Nov 26, 2013)

Fastest I've driven was an RS6 (scary).

Have been driven in a Ferrari Challenge Stradale by a mate for my birthday but the best I've had was being taken on a (very flamin fast) tour of Brands Hatch by David Leslie (RIP) in the old Nissan Primera touring car - surprisingly not too fast to get away from standing and not a very high top end, but everything in-between was turned up to "ludicrous"!


----------



## Snelly (Nov 26, 2013)

I arranged last week to go and have a look at and a test drive of the car shown in the link below.  Was supposed to go at the weekend but they rang on Friday and told me it had been sold.  Shame - I quite fancied 750BHP! 


http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...Y&SortOptions=PriceHighToLow&Transmission=ANY


----------



## Region3 (Nov 26, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I arranged last week to go and have a look at and a test drive of the car shown in the link below.  Was supposed to go at the weekend but they rang on Friday and told me it had been sold.  Shame - I quite fancied 750BHP! 


http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...Y&SortOptions=PriceHighToLow&Transmission=ANY

Click to expand...

Since I originally posted, the fastest car I've driven has changed.

I finally used an 'experience' voucher I'd been given for Christmas and had half a dozen laps in the standard version of the GT-R.

Obviously quicker than my car, but didn't feel massively quicker. Probably because of the gears the instructor had me using.
The biggest difference though - and what really impressed me - was the fact that there wasn't even a hint of a twitch even under full acceleration. This was in rain as well.
It literally felt like you couldn't lose it if you tried.

I need one.


----------



## Sweep (Nov 26, 2013)

The fastest car I have ever owned was a Porsche 911 Turbo. Used it every day for 3 years. Lightening quick but a pig to get your clubs in.


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 26, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I arranged last week to go and have a look at and a test drive of the car shown in the link below.  Was supposed to go at the weekend but they rang on Friday and told me it had been sold.  Shame - I quite fancied 750BHP! 


http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...Y&SortOptions=PriceHighToLow&Transmission=ANY

Click to expand...

Wow, that price is reasonable...

I'll be keeping my current car for another year and then hopefully, prices would have dropped. Looking for at least the 2011 model.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 26, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Sidecars is complete lunacy!
		
Click to expand...

I agree 100%! to make it worse, he was the passenger!! did 8 IOM TT's too!! #mental


----------



## Snelly (Nov 26, 2013)

triple_bogey said:



			Wow, that price is reasonable...

I'll be keeping my current car for another year and then hopefully, prices would have dropped. Looking for at least the 2011 model.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, I am keeping an eye out for one myself.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sweep said:



			The fastest car I have ever owned was a Porsche 911 Turbo. Used it every day for 3 years. Lightening quick but a pig to get your clubs in.
		
Click to expand...

Snap... had one too, i found getting myself in and out hard enough let alone golf clubs.

Snelly will you be wearing an over sized baseball hat and shell suite to drive in?


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 26, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Snap... had one too, i found getting myself in and out hard enough let alone golf clubs.

Snelly will you be wearing an over sized baseball hat and shell suite to drive in?
		
Click to expand...

More like enthusiasts not blinded by a badge.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Nov 26, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I read the "Car Opinions Needed" thread this morning and was reminded of PNWokingham's lovely AMG Mercedes.  A superb car.  Fast, comfortable and not too bad on juice if you are careful. 

I know Paul loves fast cars so I thought I would let on that I recently bought a new (to me) car and it the fastest, best handling, most fun car I have ever owned and it didn't cost a fortune. 

It does 0-60mph in 4.1 seconds, has 369BHP, a top speed of 160mph+ and on a twisty road, will keep pace with just about anything.   It is not a standard car and has had significant suspension, brake and engine modifications, all of which combine to make it a lot of adrenaline surging fun. 

That said, it is quite noisy, not exactly comfortable at motorway speeds and I have had to replace the stereo and speakers as the original ones were pretty useless.  Not sure how long I will keep it but it is staying for now.  Any guesses as to what it might be Paul?  Or anyone else?

Second question, what is the fastest car you have driven/owned and what was it like?
		
Click to expand...

One of them done up Corsas - you know, with 16" rims, baked bean can exhaust and, as you say, upgraded stereo...


----------



## JCW (Nov 26, 2013)

I have just got myself a MSPORT 535d Touring auto in silver/ black leather , its quick , smooth and you get 4 sets of clubs plus trolleys no bother, also 4 people in comfort ................all I need ...............EYG


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 27, 2013)

For all the fancy cars out there, you can't beat the look on a middle age mans face in his 911 turbo when I destroy him out of the lights


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 27, 2013)

JCW said:



			I have just got myself a MSPORT 535d Touring auto in silver/ black leather , its quick , smooth and you get 4 sets of clubs plus trolleys no bother, also 4 people in comfort ................all I need ...............EYG
		
Click to expand...

great car - all it needs is a trip to DMS Automotive in Southampton to realise its potential - best money you can spend on it as it will transform its driveabilty and increase fuel economy


----------



## JCW (Nov 27, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			great car - all it needs is a trip to DMS Automotive in Southampton to realise its potential - best money you can spend on it as it will transform its driveabilty and increase fuel economy
		
Click to expand...

Its still under the BMW warranty so I will have to leave that for now .............what does it cost anyhow , thanks .......EYG


----------



## Snelly (Nov 27, 2013)

JCW said:



			Its still under the BMW warranty so I will have to leave that for now .............what does it cost anyhow , thanks .......EYG 

Click to expand...



About Â£400 and there is no way that the BMW dealership could tell I don't think.

I had my last two BMW's mapped and it is really worthwhile.  Both were lease cars under BMW warranty, both serviced by main dealers and they never knew it had been done, or if they did, they never mentioned it.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			About Â£400 and there is no way that the BMW dealership could tell I don't think.

I had my last two BMW's mapped and it is really worthwhile.  Both were lease cars under BMW warranty, both serviced by main dealers and they never knew it had been done, or if they did, they never mentioned it.
		
Click to expand...

They have got a lot smarter recently, I would speak to BMW and see if they do a performance pack. Heard some horror stories of BMW not covering work after they found aftermarket maps on their ECU. 

you are right though snelly, 99% of the time you will be fine, but the law of the sod can not be ignored!

I had mine done by a chap in walsall, highly recomended by the BMW online geeks http://www.e-maps.co.uk/ (As are DMS by the way!! very well regarded, but expensive!)


----------



## Snelly (Nov 27, 2013)

I have got a meeting (work related) arranged at Rolls Royce Motor Cars next month and to prepare, I have been doing a bit of research. That is when I started to read about the Wraith! I want one! Even more than I want a Ferrari FF I think.   

There is a good write up here and some nice pictures.  What a beautiful thing the Wraith is and it is made in Sussex too!  Just sublime.



http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/Up-close-with-the-Rolls-Royce-Wraith-2013-10-21


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I have got a meeting (work related) arranged at Rolls Royce Motor Cars next month and to prepare, I have been doing a bit of research. That is when I started to read about the Wraith! I want one! Even more than I want a Ferrari FF I think.   

There is a good write up here and some nice pictures.  What a beautiful thing the Wraith is and it is made in Sussex too!  Just sublime.



http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/Up-close-with-the-Rolls-Royce-Wraith-2013-10-21

Click to expand...

The wraith has been at the top of my list for ages. Trouble is, the Mrs won't agree to selling the house to fund it.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 27, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			The wraith has been at the top of my list for ages. Trouble is, the Mrs won't agree to selling the house to fund it.
		
Click to expand...

You could sell some watches?


----------



## Snelly (Nov 27, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			The wraith has been at the top of my list for ages. Trouble is, the Mrs won't agree to selling the house to fund it.
		
Click to expand...

My friend has an SLK55 and he drove past Goodwood the other day.  On a dual carriageway, he was level with a Wraith that was on test and he put the hammer down.  His car is no slouch but he just laughed as the Wraith roared into life and disappeared down the road.  He wants one too.  Quite steep though at Â£235K!


----------



## Snelly (Nov 27, 2013)

Region3 said:



			You could sell some watches?
		
Click to expand...

That would work if Murph has one of these.....

http://sillymillions.com/300000-watch


----------



## JCW (Nov 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			About Â£400 and there is no way that the BMW dealership could tell I don't think.

I had my last two BMW's mapped and it is really worthwhile.  Both were lease cars under BMW warranty, both serviced by main dealers and they never knew it had been done, or if they did, they never mentioned it.
		
Click to expand...

They keep quiet till they have to pay out for replacement parts then they tell you have had it re- mapped hence breached the warranty , that's how the big boys play .........its a superb drivers car .................EYG


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I have got a meeting (work related) arranged at Rolls Royce Motor Cars next month and to prepare, I have been doing a bit of research. That is when I started to read about the Wraith! I want one! Even more than I want a Ferrari FF I think.   

There is a good write up here and some nice pictures.  What a beautiful thing the Wraith is and it is made in Sussex too!  Just sublime.



http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/Up-close-with-the-Rolls-Royce-Wraith-2013-10-21

Click to expand...

What a beautiful looking car Snelly!

Tell you what, next time there is a Forum meet that we are both attending, I'll come and pick you up, (as I did at the Blackmoor meet a few years ago) and hope and pray that you will say as you did then, "Shall we go in my car?".

:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 27, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I have got a meeting (work related) arranged at Rolls Royce Motor Cars next month and to prepare, I have been doing a bit of research. That is when I started to read about the Wraith! *I want one! Even more than I want a Ferrari FF I think.   *

There is a good write up here and some nice pictures.  What a beautiful thing the Wraith is and it is made in Sussex too!  Just sublime.



http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/Up-close-with-the-Rolls-Royce-Wraith-2013-10-21

Click to expand...

You might change your mind if you knew that one of your 'favourite sort of people' (well he claims Romany ancestry) who lives in a rather well lit and tastelessly (imo) presented semi-palace, complete with fountain, near (and he's a member of) the 'pay and play' down the road from your favourite club has one - or at least has been seen about in one.


----------

